# Using Car - Registered as Bicycle but claiming tax?



## Superhero2156

I’ve decided I want to drive for Uber eats but want to use my car as my transport as I love driving - But am only on a provisional licence so will have to sign up as a bicycle rider. 
But I know that driving for uber eats is going to have a significant influence on the depreciation of value on my car so want to claim the kms and depreciation back on my tax return...
But if I register as a bicycle but tell the tax ppl that I’ve been using my car, will they check this or have to check the app when doing the tax return? Has anyone claimed back car value on tax before? What documents did they ask to see?


----------



## SuzeCB

Superhero2156 said:


> I've decided I want to drive for Uber eats but want to use my car as my transport as I love driving - But am only on a provisional licence so will have to sign up as a bicycle rider.
> But I know that driving for uber eats is going to have a significant influence on the depreciation of value on my car so want to claim the kms and depreciation back on my tax return...
> But if I register as a bicycle but tell the tax ppl that I've been using my car, will they check this or have to check the app when doing the tax return? Has anyone claimed back car value on tax before? What documents did they ask to see?


They probably won't, but if they do you could go to jail for tax fraud... all to bring some cheap, non-tipping pax his Big Mac....


----------



## Superhero2156

SuzeCB said:


> They probably won't, but if they do you could go to jail for tax fraud... all to bring some cheap, non-tipping pax his Big Mac....


But I wouldn't be doing anything illegal? If I used my car for work than I ask to claim back those expenses then it's not illegal on the tax side but maybe on the Uber side


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Someone asked a similar question re using a scooter here in the USA. Our resident tax guru, UberTaxPro, said that you can't use the standard mileage rate to deduct expenses for a scooter here. To complete a tax return here including vehicle expenses you have to enter info specific to the vehicle you're using. Logic would tell you claiming operating expenses or business mileage on a vehicle you aren't using would be illegal. Our IRS frowns on cheating, does yours? Maybe you can get away with it, but is it worth it?


----------



## Superhero2156

Older Chauffeur said:


> Someone asked a similar question re using a scooter here in the USA. Our resident tax guru, UberTaxPro, said that you can't use the standard mileage rate to deduct expenses for a scooter here. To complete a tax return here including vehicle expenses you have to enter info specific to the vehicle you're using. Logic would tell you claiming operating expenses or business mileage on a vehicle you aren't using would be illegal. Our IRS frowns on cheating, does yours? Maybe you can get away with it, but is it worth it?


No I don't intend to cheat or lie about anything regarding tax  I just wanted to know if I use a car instead of a bicycle for Uber eats deliveries but I register as a bicycle user on the Uber program - can I still claim the mileage for the car use... because I am using a car not a bike so I am using miles and petrol because I'm not using a bike?


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Superhero2156 said:


> No I don't intend to cheat or lie about anything regarding tax  I just wanted to know if I use a car instead of a bicycle for Uber eats deliveries but I register as a bicycle user on the Uber program - can I still claim the mileage for the car use... because I am using a car not a bike so I am using miles and petrol because I'm not using a bike?


I apologize- I misunderstood what you were trying to do. 
I just had another thought- what about insurance? Does Uber eats provide coverage when you are working on the app? They might leave you hanging in the wind if you were to have an accident and they thought you rode a bike.


----------



## Superhero2156

Older Chauffeur said:


> I apologize- I misunderstood what you were trying to do.
> I just had another thought- what about insurance? Does Uber eats provide coverage when you are working on the app? They might leave you hanging in the wind if you were to have an accident and they thought you rode a bike.


Hmm I'd say you're right, I wouldn't be covered under their insurance, but I already have comprehensive car insurance so that wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Superhero2156 said:


> Hmm I'd say you're right, I wouldn't be covered under their insurance, but I already have comprehensive car insurance so that wouldn't be an issue


In this country most personal policies exclude coverage for commercial use, whether it's delivering food, newspapers, etc, or driving passengers for hire. To protect oneself here a rideshare endorsement or policy is needed. Relatively few insurance companies are offering such coverage. How is coverage for this business handled in Australia?


----------



## RedANT

I'm not familiar with Aussie law, so my best recommendation would be to seek advice from a tax professional in your country. American tax deductions mean NOTHING in your situation.


----------

